# goldfish



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok this might be a dumb question, but i am just really getting into catfishing and while looking at what bait yall use i seen gold fish multiple times, so i was wondering if you could use like the ones from walmart or petco as bait? i want to try and use them this year to finally get a good channel cat but dont have any place around me to catch wild gold fish, thanks for any help


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m not aware of wild goldfish. We buy them from bait shops. Pet store gold fish are no different, except much smaller and much more expensive.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Most people buy them from pet shops and wal-mart type places. Some bait shops actually seel them as well. Poole's bait shop in steubenville used to carry them (i believe they still do) and alot of guys fishing the ohio river swear by them....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

If you dont mind waiting the best thing you could you is buy a water trough or large aquarium and buy 100 goldfish for 10 bucks at Jack's Aquarium. You can pump them up to perfect channel cat size over the winter and have them ready for spring


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you guys rig 'em up?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We hook them through the back right between the dorsal fin and tail. 

I buy my goldfish at a baitstore as well. I get mine for $12 bucks a pound, typically 12 5-6" goldfish. Or when they have them 5 8-9" goldfish.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If your just fishing for channels you would be better off to save money and just use live and cut chubs...good looking avatar too by the way...


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have any paylakes or good bait shop's around you. Thats where i get mine when i need them for the flats.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive had better luck with bluegills and green sunfish than I have with goldfish and their free just have to go catch them Ive got a 300 gallon tank I keep mine in so I always have bait when I go cattin . The flathead in my avatar was caught on a nitecrawler 56.5 #


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nothing against goldfish but ill take live/cut chubs or cut sunfish anyday Ccats. Not only are they free, but chubs are my #1 bait for any large game fish. 

I have the same feelings about flathead bait too, but gold fish will stay lively for a long time on the hook which helps for flatheads. But it can get wild carp and buffalo 2-8 inches pretty easy and they are mostly the same fish for free.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Nothing against goldfish but ill take live/cut chubs or cut sunfish anyday Ccats. Not only are they free, but chubs are my #1 bait for any large game fish.
> 
> I have the same feelings about flathead bait too, but gold fish will stay lively for a long time on the hook which helps for flatheads. But it can get wild carp and buffalo 2-8 inches pretty easy and they are mostly the same fish for free.


I settle for goldfish as a substitute to carp. I have always thought that they imitate carp, thus being the reason they are good flathead bait. If I could I would use 4-8" carp all day.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Best thing about goldfish is how easy they are to keep alive and how long they stay alive on the hook. I've used the same goldfish on more than one fishing trip a bunch of times.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with Rustyfish that goldfish are too expensive and totally 
unecessary for channel cats. Any cut bait (especially shad) or chubs
or suckers are all free for a little effort and catch channel cats.










I have seious doubts about flathead mistaking goldfish for carp. My
thoughts are that flathead rarely see or even smell/taste baitfish.
I think they hone in on vibrations of struggling baits and as they 
near the location they flare their gills and engulf the fish. If what 
they inhale is potentially dangerous I am sure they can blow them
out almost as quickly.










But since they are indiscriminent, once they engulf a bait they often 
clamp their mouths tightly to prevent the fishes escape. I have seen 
more than one guy reel a flathead several yards before they realize 
they haven't set the hook.


----------



## BLUECAT BUSTERZZ. (May 9, 2012)

I think some good ol' cut skipjack brings in the big hawgs at the paylakes.


----------

